# AMD ''Barts'' XT Prototype Pictured



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2010)

After recent photo exposés of the Cayman XT (Radeon HD 5870 successor) and Caicos (Radeon HD 5400 series successor), the third, juicy set of pictures exposes the XT variant of Barts reference board (Radeon HD 5770 successor), which will likely go on to become Radeon HD 6770. 

While the specifications of the GPU are not known, what we can tell from the pictures is that the card is powered by two 6-pin power connectors, uses 4+1 phase digital PWM circuitry, and looks to have a 256-bit wide memory interface for a near 80~100% increase in memory bandwidth compared to the previous generation. Display outputs include two DVI, one HDMI, and two mini-DisplayPort. There is one CrossFire connector for 2-way CrossFire support. AMD will kickstart its next-generation Radeon graphics series launches later this year. Don't mind the puny looking GPU-cooler, AMD uses it on prototypes. The actual cooler's outline is drawn on the PCB.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 10, 2010)

power phases on the front of the gpu with what appears to be (from the outline on the card) a double slot exhaust cooler? it doest seem like the smartest idea


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone else find it strange that the 5770 successor has two 6 pin power connectors? Maybe just for prototype reasons?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 10, 2010)

this looks to be one hell of a mid range card. My 4890 is starting to get dated rather fast. If a 5770 was roughly about as powerful as a 4870, I can only imagine where this one stands performance wise.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 10, 2010)

-- Might be somewhere between the 5830 - 5850 ... 

Looks very good =)


----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

I WANT SPECS!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> power phases on the front of the gpu with what appears to be (from the outline on the card) a double slot exhaust cooler? it doest seem like the smartest idea



Seems smart to me, as a midrange card heat-output from the mosfets will be negligible so having warm-ish air flow over them shouldn't be to much of an issue.

besides only prototype, I'm hoping for a ram/mosfet unisink unlike the just ram unisink on current 5770s ( rev 1)


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

hmmm interesting, if the middle of their range, ie 6700 series, is 256-bit and requires 2 power connectors, one can only wonder of the 6800 series.

It is possible that they will use a cut down 6800 GPU like the cypress in a 5830.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> If a 5770 was roughly about as powerful as a 4870,



tell me about it - the 4870s 256bit mem interface really pulls it ahead and the 5770 even though can overclock really really nicely will never overthrow the 4870s at anything above 1680x1050.

still not a bad card for a casual gamer.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tell me about it - the 4870s 256bit mem interface really pulls it ahead and the 5770 even though can overclock really really nicely will never overthrow the 4870s at anything above 1680x1050.
> 
> still not a bad card for a casual gamer.



My 5770 is as fast as my old 4890 ? :S


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> My 5770 is as fast as my old 4890 ? :S



yeah I thought the 5770 sat nicely between the 4870 and 4890, 256 bit memory bus has little to do with it here, the 5770 has been under the driver spotlight for a year now, not to mention it has ample memory bandwidth anyway.


----------



## wiak (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> My 5770 is as fast as my old 4890 ? :S


why did you buy 5770 then?
my HD 5870 is nearly twice as fast as my old HD 4870 

when you upgrade you should allways upgrade to the fastest card, it is logic


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2010)

wolf said:


> hmmm interesting, if the middle of their range, ie 6700 series, is 256-bit and requires 2 power connectors, one can only wonder of the 6800 series.
> 
> It is possible that they will use a cut down 6800 GPU like the cypress in a 5830.



It seems 6000 series will have a strange nomenclature. HD 5870 successor = HD 6950, HD 5850 successor = HD 6870, HD 5970 successor = HD 6990 (?). Something like that..it's messy.


----------



## afw (Sep 10, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It seems 6000 series will have a strange nomenclature. HD 5870 successor = HD 6950, HD 5850 successor = HD 6870, HD 5970 successor = HD 6990 (?). Something like that..it's messy.



May be they are doing it to go along with the ATi to AMD name change ... :shadedshu


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 10, 2010)

I am just waiting for the review


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

wiak said:


> why did you buy 5770 then?
> my HD 5870 is nearly twice as fast as my old HD 4870
> 
> when you upgrade you should allways upgrade to the fastest card, it is logic



I think you've mistaken logic for having money to spend 

Why did I go 5770? Because it cost me how much my 4890 cost me, so I was getting the same power card yet with lower TDP and power requirements + dx11 support.

Going to a 5870 is infact illogical since its performance does not scale the £100 difference between it and the 5850, 5850 is technically the logical choice in terms of price performance ratio XD


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL just like NVIDIA in old times, when release the GTX260 core 216 and the 55nm GTX 2xx.

is they going to call it Radeon, i hear there is no more name Radeon anymore it's only AMD.


----------



## afw (Sep 10, 2010)

How come a 5770 be equal to a 4890 ... the 4890 is faster than a 5830 IIRC ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> is they going to call it Radeon, i hear there is no more name Radeon anymore it's only AMD.




There will no longer be ATI, how ever the cards will still be Radeon HD XXXX.


Edit @ above, see my system specs, I don't run my 5770 at stock speeds.



Edit 2 : The 5830 should be right in line with 4890 now, just had god awful drivers when it first came out.


----------



## wiak (Sep 10, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It seems 6000 series will have a strange nomenclature. HD 5870 successor = HD 6950, HD 5850 successor = HD 6870, HD 5970 successor = HD 6990 (?). Something like that..it's messy.


might just be FUD as we know 
i do not think it will change, wasnt there some talk about this exacly thing when 4870 was released?

dont belive everything you read online kids
99.99% of it is a lie, and the rest is cake!


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It seems 6000 series will have a strange nomenclature. HD 5870 successor = HD 6950, HD 5850 successor = HD 6870, HD 5970 successor = HD 6990 (?). Something like that..it's messy.



*sigh* thats really odd, since the 3xxx series I thought they were onto a good thing with the naming scheme, excusing the small drop of X2 cards for the 5*9*70.

maybe they've done it so that performance of these cards just makes sense in the eyes of the buyer, like for example;

the 5850 successor is the 6870, but maybe the performance jump is as good as 5870-6870 in _*our*_ eyes. having known and used these cards for the past year.


----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

wiak said:


> dont belive everything you read online kids
> 99.99% of it is a lie, and the rest is cake!



the cake is a lie!!!  :d


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> power phases on the front of the gpu with what appears to be (from the outline on the card) a double slot exhaust cooler? it doest seem like the smartest idea



Been waiting for them to put them at that end of the card forever it feels lol.  Although i can fully understand why they are normally at the other side.

VRMS tend to get hotter than the GPU so you could extract the heat better i would of thought with a stock cooler or better still with the typical type cooler..


----------



## NeSeNVi (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking forward to Barts spects. Hoped for low TDP, but those two 6-PIN... can't believe they will be there.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 10, 2010)

Thought they were saying the 6770 was just going to be a re-badged 5770, if the bus is bigger that's a good sign. Really wish they'd not mess with the naming.


----------



## RONX GT (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like a good card. Now i wonder why it needs 2 six pin power connector as tech seems to be getting more power efficient by generation(yes its a 40nm) but anyways.... 
Could it be more powerful then the 5830 or maybe it'll match the 5850 once overclocked. LOL (hoping too much), hmmmm time will tell...

Hoping to see this one on reviews.


----------



## CrystalKing (Sep 10, 2010)

This is Barts XT, named HD6870


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 10, 2010)

wiak said:


> might just be FUD as we know
> i do not think it will change, wasnt there some talk about this exacly thing when 4870 was released?
> 
> dont belive everything you read online kids
> 99.99% of it is a lie, and the rest is cake!



+1

If it indeed turns out to be true though, AMD has already done something very stupid on the very first cards branded "AMD"!:shadedshu


----------



## Steevo (Sep 10, 2010)

The nail in the coffin of the Fermi?


----------



## RONX GT (Sep 10, 2010)

Barts XT may be the upcoming 6750 or 6770. 
And 6770's specs may be somewhat similar to 5770(according to Wikipedia)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units

http://www.3dcenter.org/news/2010-08-26


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 10, 2010)

I seriously hope they dont fuk with the naming scheme of these new cards


----------



## largon (Sep 10, 2010)

CrystalKing said:


> This is Barts XT, named HD6870


This is "HD6770".


----------



## cheezburger (Sep 10, 2010)

JATownes said:


> I WANT SPECS!!!



core config: 640:40:32 and 256bit bus, shader is 4D rather than r600's 5D and texture map unit is the same as 5770 but rops increase from 16 to 32. i believe this is actual design that trying to grab back mid range market from GTX 460



RONX GT said:


> Barts XT may be the upcoming 6750 or 6770.
> And 6770's specs may be somewhat similar to 5770(according to Wikipedia)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
> ...



only similar in shader core number, the rest is complete change.


----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> core config: 640:40:32 and 256bit bus, shader is 4D rather than r600's 5D and texture map unit is the same as 5770 but rops increase from 16 to 32. i believe this is actual design that trying to grab back mid range market from GTX 460



Source?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> core config: 640:40:32 and 256bit bus, shader is 4D rather than r600's 5D and texture map unit is the same as 5770 but rops increase from 16 to 32. i believe this is actual design that trying to grab back mid range market from GTX 460




if that's true, the 6770 should have quite a nice performance bump from the 5770.

30-35% at a push, what do you think?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 10, 2010)

well spank my ass and call me a bitch! im starting to think amd does these "leaks" on purpose. when we wanted fermi info all we had was speculation no leaked pics nada, but hd5XXX and hd6XXX info is plentiful. i think its on purpose


----------



## cheezburger (Sep 10, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Source?



fudzilla and semiaccurate but since it's close to NDA i think these source had been locked already



pantherx12 said:


> if that's true, the 6770 should have quite a nice performance bump from the 5770.
> 
> 30-35% at a push, what do you think?



it is estimate to be only 5% less than 5850


----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> if that's true, the 6770 should have quite a nice performance bump from the 5770.
> 
> 30-35% at a push, what do you think?



Agreed.  I think the HD6000 are going to be a great performance boost, and a nice testing bed for some of the Northern Islands tech.  I just hope the specs are true.



overclocking101 said:


> *well spank my ass and call me a bitch! im starting to think amd does these "leaks" on purpose.* when we wanted fermi info all we had was speculation no leaked pics nada, but hd5XXX and hd6XXX info is plentiful. i think its on purpose



Definately going to have to sig this.  



cheezburger said:


> fudzilla and semiaccurate but since it's close to NDA i think these source had been locked already



IDK if I consider FUD & Semi as reputable sources...but thanks for the info none the less.  Hopefully it is (semi)accurate.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well spank my ass and call me a bitch! im starting to think amd does these "leaks" on purpose. when we wanted fermi info all we had was speculation no leaked pics nada, but hd5XXX and hd6XXX info is plentiful. i think its on purpose



Of course it's on purpose!

Cards are shipping out now to OEMs, etc, so they give out info beforehand, almost ALWAYS!


Problem comes in when someone knows cards are going out, then trys to get some extra traffic with made-up stories!


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 10, 2010)

I love the idea of puting the vrm's on the other side of the core, i have a 4870 and vrm temp is one of the major reasons i removed the stock cooler but i have high hopes for this new layout really improving the vrm temp.

I would be even more happy if the 6870 had a vapour chamber that covered the vrm's... maybe even one that covers the core, memory and vrm's with fins covering the full length of it like the 5970 but copper.... i am hoping for too much.


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 10, 2010)

All I want is to see 68XX/69XX pics and specs finally.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 10, 2010)

i think the vrms in the back is sheer genious, in the past they have always been primarily in the fron underneath the fan making little to no airflow thus running hot. even with the heated are from the core blowing over them they should keep much cooler. now with this cards specs if it allows software voltage control then this card is equipped to be a powerhouse, lets hope they slam good memory on it that clocks up to 1500mhz and this may be enough to make me switch back to the red team


----------



## KainXS (Sep 10, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> All I want is to see 68XX/69XX pics and specs finally.



I kno right we can sit here and speculate all we want but almost everything we know right now isn't solid.


----------



## CrystalKing (Sep 10, 2010)

largon said:


> This is "HD6770".



hd6000 has a new name to replace old

HD6990, dual core, replace HD5970
HD6970, Cayman XT, replace HD5870
HD6950, Cayman Pro, replace HD5850
HD6870, Barts XT
HD6850, Barts Pro, these two replace HD5830 to against GTX460 1G/768MB
HD6770 and HD6750 still use Juniper XT and Juniper LE chip

Perhaps it's not the final name, but it's the latest at least.

Source:Chiphell/nApoloen


----------



## largon (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, wasn't aware of AMD's marketing dept. has finally lost last shreds of sanity. 
*shrug*


btarunr said:


> While the specifications of the GPU are not known, what we can tell from the pictures is that the card is powered by two 6-pin power connectors, *uses 4+1 phase* digital PWM circuitry (...)


And from the same pics I can tell the VRM are not "digital" (ie. Volterra), instead they use DrMOS and the config is atleast 4+1+1 or possibly 4+1+1+1.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Sep 10, 2010)

If we're confused, just think about hoe the average consumer is going to feel who knows less about computers than we do! Hopefully these 2 6pins are just for testing because having 2 would indicate a pretty large power consumption which would mean 'Turks' (6500 series) is going to be the 'new' mainstream and it seems the 6700 series is going to be pretty power (and power consuming) seeing where the numbers for the 6700 series is going


----------



## halfwaythere (Sep 10, 2010)

This is a tessellation reworked Cypress and ultimately a Cypress successor. Turks is going to be the Juniper successor keeping the same bus width and GDDR5. Cayman is probably going to be the only chip with a real NI flavor since it's going after the GF100 while Barts is most likely a GF104 killer.


----------



## cheezburger (Sep 10, 2010)

CrystalKing said:


> hd6000 has a new name to replace old
> 
> HD6990, dual core, replace HD5970
> HD6970, Cayman XT, replace HD5870
> ...



it was proved to be hoax.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 10, 2010)

*Looks at the pics btarunr posted*
*Looks at his HD 5770*
WTF? 
The cooler looks similar...other than that...
FUD or not, in that pic they haven't got rid of the nasty DVI connector on the 2nd expansion bracket. Instead of two DPs, why not one DVI, save the DPs for eyefinity...better cooling for the extractor type coolers...
And 1 CF connector?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the 5870 Version.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2010)

largon said:


> And from the same pics I can tell the VRM are not "digital" (ie. Volterra), instead they use DrMOS and the config is atleast 4+1+1 or possibly 4+1+1+1.



I didn't count uncore, so yeah, 4+1+1. From this distance those chokes do look like Cooperbussmann single-phase PWM.



cheezburger said:


> it was proved to be hoax.



They weren't 'proven' to be anything (hoax/not hoax).


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 11, 2010)

That GPU Cooler  Plus 2 x 6-pin PCI-e Connector 
Looks nice though.


----------



## largon (Sep 11, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I didn't count uncore, so yeah, 4+1+1.


There either is no uncore "vDDCI" VRM at all _or_ the config is 4+1+1+1. 





> From this distance those chokes do look like Cooperbussmann single-phase PWM.


What you are referring to is only a type of SMT inductors that are made by many a company. Though, I cannot recall ever seeing one from CPL (Cooper Bussmann). Anyways, they can be coupled with nigh any type of regulators and Volterra's "digital" chippery is only one possibility. But what gives away the VRMs _are not Volterra_ are the components around the heatsink covered regulators and the proverbial inductors.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 13, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> it was proved to be hoax.


Welcome news, but...
Source?


----------



## nt300 (Sep 13, 2010)

Let get some links please


----------

